# Weight...how much does your MTB bikePacker rig weigh...fully loaded?



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Just wanted to check what everyone's final weight for a MTB touring rig...FULLY loaded with water food, etc.
Include basic bike type, length of tour you are doing,Let us know if you are using a hydration pack. so we can "weigh that in".

Below is my set up:
*Tour *- 4 night 5 day MTB tour with water stops all but 1.5 days
*Bike* - Aluminium Van Dessel Ramble Tamble 29'r (23.5 pounds stripped down), on WTB Nanos 2.1, 3 water bottle mounts. 3x9
*Bag/Pannier* Set up - Revelate handlebar roll bag with a Rouge Panda Picket Post seat bag, small gas tank bag (roswell) and a rogue panda top tube bag.
*Gear *- fully self supported for a solo sesh with minimal store/restaurant/gas station support except for water. Sleeping bag, pad bivy tent, food for 4 days, canister stove. 1 liter of water in a soft bag in pack. total on'board water is about 3-3.5 liters.
* Grand total* 50.5 pounds!

Feels like a lot...curious what do you guys have?


----------



## SLC Tortfeasor (May 7, 2009)

mackdhagen said:


> Just wanted to check what everyone's final weight for a MTB touring rig...FULLY loaded with water food, etc.
> Include basic bike type, length of tour you are doing,Let us know if you are using a hydration pack. so we can "weigh that in".
> 
> Below is my set up:
> ...


*Tour*: This past weekend I did a 2 night trip, about 130 miles, through the desert from Salt Lake City to Delta, Utah. 
*Bike*: Salsa Beargrease X7 (carbon) with custom carbon 29+ wheels, 45Nrth Helva flat pedals (I love these pedals!!)
*Bags*: Revelate Sweetroll in on the handlebars, Rogue Panda frame bag and top tube and down tube bags, handlebar bottle holders from Rogue Panda, Porcelain Rocket Mr. Fusion v.2 seat post bag, and Salsa water bottle cages strapped to fork using TwoFish Quick Cage Adapters, Salsa Anything Bags mounted to Anything HD fork cages. 
*Gear*: water filter (MSR Micro Filter -- pretty big and heavy but works great), Lezyne Micro Floor Drive, Nemo quilt supplemented with cheap Costco down quilt because the Nemo just isn't warm enough, Montbell light down pants and Black Diamond down jacket, rain jacket, cold weather riding gloves, Big Agnes Fly Creek UL 1 tent, tiny Esbit stove, Snow Peak titanium 600ML cup, fire starters, bike repair kit with one spare 29" tube, about 6.2 liters of water, 15000 mah backup battery for phone and Inreach Explorer, Klymit Static V sleeping pad, hooded sweatshirt from La Sportiva, tights, light weight running pants, couple pair of socks, toiletries, sunscreen, underwear, long sleeve full zip Cannondale cycling jersey, 5.10 shoes... I think that's about it.

*What I would change*: I should've brought my Steripen instead of my MSR filter. Also I foolishly brought an extra set of biking shorts "just in case I get really bad saddle sores and need clean shorts." Saddle sores never materialized, so the shorts were truly unnecessary bulk and weight. I was so terrified of being cold I brought a little too much warm clothing. Could've gotten away with less. No need for that second pair of clean underwear. Incredibly, I failed to bring any kind of first aid kit beyond one dinky battery and an antiseptic towelette!

*Grand Total*: 76 lbs. Yep, too heavy, but not way too heavy IMHO. I had a little more water, more clothes, and more food than I needed. I could've shaved my weight down by about 8 pounds probably and still been just fine. But, I'd rather go slow, be comfortable, and have peace of mind. I don't do this stuff to win races, but to have fun.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

I have my bike-packing setup documented in a spreadsheet. It is always being refined but currently my on the trial setup weighs in at ~27 kg [Salsa Mukluk fatbike].


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

my bike is 23lbs.

Fully loaded I have never weighed it. 
I like to think it is under 40lbs, but I have never checked.










This what I ran for the AZT 300 this year.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

SLC Tortfeasor said:


> ....Also I foolishly brought an extra set of biking shorts "just in case I get really bad saddle sores and need clean shorts." Saddle sores never materialized, so the shorts were truly unnecessary bulk and weight.


I would caution you on that. On the Azt 300 I brought 2 shorts. On the 4th day one got damp and started cause issues. I swaped shorts, but it was too late. While I contained the problem the damage was done. last 15 mile were standing only as my bottom was too sore to sit. It is a little to (TMI) to get into the exact issues, but dry shorts right away would have been the answer. Next time I will change shorts as SOON as notice discomfort. Lesson learned.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

My latest bikepacking rig for the TD is a Foundry Firetower. Since it is a TD bike, I am not going weight weenie on it meaning that the drivetrain (mostly Deore XT) and brakes (Avid BB7) are durable. I'm also running a leather saddle which comes in a bit heavy
Sans gear it weights 25# which I find a bit on the heavy side but it needs to be solid here in a few weeks.

Going with the leather saddle has allowed me to go with out padded shorts. That saves weight and packing room.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Too many variables for me to worry about it too much. For starters, depending on which bike I'm using, the bike alone could weigh anywhere from 25lbs to 32lbs. 

Obviously, length of trip, time of year and location/environment will all be significant factors in what I'm carrying as well. 

When it comes to my camping gear, I place a high importance on lightweight choices whenever possible, though it's not like a create I spreadsheet and haul out the gram scale prior to every trip. 

As far as my bikes go, I aim for a balance of weight and durability. Prioritizing lightweight components that compromise durability for backcountry trips can quickly have diminishing returns, often when you least want them, in my experience.

And like bakerjw, I have chosen saddles that aren't the lightest, but that are comfortable enough to allow me to forego carrying padded chamois shorts. A trade-off that is well worth it for me. If I never put a pair of those hothouse diapers on again in my lifetime, I'd be perfectly happy.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

SLC Tortfeasor--I go bikepacking for fun, not to win races just as you do but still try to to minimize my gear. My gear, aside from the XXL ECR is as light as I can get it. Just enough to survive the worst events but be able to cover big miles. That is fun for me. Time in camp is wasted riding time. I have 2 small children. 

Not picking on you but pointing out that amount of gear and fun are almost unrelated. Why weigh it at all. Pack a fun bike for a fun trip and go have fun.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

Two week trip, carried three liters of water at any one time, six day's worth of food comfortably, 8 days on GORP and water. Stock Surly Krampus, packed for comfort (meaning a tent and sleeping bag) and enjoyment (ground coffee, bagels, cigar and flask) I was at about 70 lbs.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

Matterhorn said:


> Not picking on you but pointing out that amount of gear and fun are almost unrelated. Why weigh it at all. Pack a fun bike for a fun trip and go have fun.


Personally i think fun is the whole reason to go light...if we are talking mountain biking here, riding a 40 vs 70 pound mtb is a big difference in fun and how you can actually ride vs carefully going DH and/or slogging/walking up a climb vs actually riding.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

mackdhagen said:


> Personally i think fun is the whole reason to go light...if we are talking mountain biking here, riding a 40 vs 70 pound mtb is a big difference in fun and how you can actually ride vs carefully going DH and/or slogging/walking up a climb vs actually riding.


I tend to agree. I am careful not to confuse comfort, although I'm mostly comfortable, with fun. Comfort is nice but I tend to overload on that at home, doesn't lead to any real growth or exciting revelations for me.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

Matterhorn said:


> I tend to agree. I am careful not to confuse comfort, although I'm mostly comfortable, with fun. Comfort is nice but I tend to overload on that at home, doesn't lead to any real growth or exciting revelations for me.


What part is comfortable about lifting 70 lbs of bike over 300 + down trees?


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

seedub said:


> What part is comfortable about lifting 70 lbs of bike over 300 + down trees?


Not too sure.

Would it be more comfortable to lift a 300 lb bike over 70 trees?


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

mackdhagen said:


> Personally i think fun is the whole reason to go light...if we are talking mountain biking here, riding a 40 vs 70 pound mtb is a big difference in fun and how you can actually ride vs carefully going DH and/or slogging/walking up a climb vs actually riding.


Same here ... I want to enjoy my riding and hence the lighter the bike the more enjoyable the riding.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

Aushiker said:


> Same here ... I want to enjoy my riding and hence the lighter the bike the more enjoyable the riding.


That's funny. Whose to judge whether your enjoyment is superior to mine? Do you have a rating system the rest of us could use? Please share your algorithm so I can have enjoyment approaching your standard.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I try to avoid rides where I have to lift my bike over hundreds of trees! Pushing a bike up unrideable trail is hard enough!

29er hardtail and 29 plus trek stache are what I have used for bikepacking.
I think I range between 50 and 60 pounds total weight with some food and water. Water and food can add at least 10 pounds in many cases. Some bikepacking sections require about 1.5 to 2 gallons to start with so you are looking at 12 to 16 pounds right there!

I find that if you have a proper set up that distributes and handles the weight well it is better than having a lighter setup that doesn't.

Dial in your gear, bike fit etc. and you will go a long way to making a scale not relevant!
Remember that it is america and if you don't need it you can always chuck it!


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

seedub said:


> That's funny. Whose to judge whether your enjoyment is superior to mine? Do you have a rating system the rest of us could use? Please share your algorithm so I can have enjoyment approaching your standard.


I think you need to work on your comprehension skills and learn what context is. Heck I didn't even take any notice of what you said ... chill out time?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Wise words from Rich Wolf ^


It's anecdotally interesting to know how portly your loaded bike is, but the number is somewhat meaningless in the field. 

If you want to be light, make some tough choices and leave out some contingency items. Use storm gear as warm gear and to supplement your sleeping system. Carry less water and make the next re-supply. Use freeze-dried food. Mail a cache. I know I have a full-featured but minimalist setup that's reliable, and don't see utility in monitoring its weight changes during the day, week or month.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

seedub said:


> That's funny. Whose to judge whether your enjoyment is superior to mine? Do you have a rating system the rest of us could use? Please share your algorithm so I can have enjoyment approaching your standard.


Unless I missed something, he is saying he has more fun on a lighter bike vs. a heavier one. Nowhere did he say he's having more fun than you!


----------



## venturi95 (Apr 25, 2012)

My algorithm: This F#*ker weighs too much > NO FUN... vs ...I'm rockin' this little ***** >GOOD TIMES


seedub said:


> That's funny. Whose to judge whether your enjoyment is superior to mine? Do you have a rating system the rest of us could use? Please share your algorithm so I can have enjoyment approaching your standard.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Weight? Meh. Different riders have minimums for comfort and safely. Use what works well for you. My Karate Monkey was at about 65 lbs last summer, but that was mostly paved with some dirt roads and washed out jeep trails. That was fully loaded with water and food for 4 days too. I set up my bikes for strength and durability, not light weight. In 4 days I oiled my chain and put some air in the tires. 300 trees? Yikes, no bueno. I carry a small stove for cooking and like a hot breakfast/coffee. 500 mls of whiskey? yup. Some really go with 1 pair bike shorts? 2 for me. 2 sets on bike clothes, 1 set off. I've been cold, wet and hungry, don't wish to repeat that. Sweater, rain coat, sleep system. Just go with stuff that works for you. Here in New England, I can work cold beer in to the works at the end of the day. Winning.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

Much like Jeff Bezo's infamous interview question*, the answer is "it depends upon the terrain". And on a bunch of other factors, but the terrain is a big one.

For example two weeks ago I did a weekend that was heavy on the hike-a-bike and for the first two days I put as much of my dense gear in my backpack as possible - so I had my bike at around 35 pounds and a backpack weighing 15-20 depending on water. But then we hit dirt roads on the last day and I swapped a lot of the gear out, increasing the bike weight to somewhere in the 40's with a nearly empty backpack.

*Who would win in a fight, a gorilla or a bear?


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

NickSmolinske said:


> ..
> 
> *Who would win in a fight, a gorilla or a bear?


Neither.....Rogue Panda! FTW!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Mine is a hell of a lot lighter at the end of a trip, which means food and water make up most of the weight. I'm good with that.


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

53.5 packed for 7 days on the Tour Divide. That is full of water, but little food. Should be near 55 for my short tour

-Salsa El Mariachi Ti with Carbon Firestarter fork
-Raincoat and pants, plus sleeping bag and pad in Vischacha
-Spot tracker, chain lube and cloth in Sprocket on top of Vischacha
2 tubes, tools/spares, first aid, camp light, bar light battery, TP, and 100oz Camelback in Framebag
-Stove/Pot/oatmeal/ramen; tent poles, puffy jacket, arm/knee warmers in Sweetroll
-Misc personal stuff (eye care, toothbrush, spork) and battery pack in Handlebar pocket
-Big Agnes Fly Creek UL1 (body, fly, ground cloth) on one fork leg
-long johns, wool long sleeve, hat, warm gloves on other fork leg
-Phone on body
-GPS on bars
-Using BarYak for aero and to assist in Sweetroll mounting.

Several spots to save weight, all depending on weather
45 degree bag instead of 20 degree
Bivy vs Tent
Commuter 100 lumen light vs heavier light
No stove/fuel - just eat prepared food


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Last year it was in the high 60's but after a winter of backpacking and upgrading gear due to not wanting to have it on my back constantly I should be down in the mid 50's now. 
Here's an image from last year:


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

mackdhagen said:


> Just wanted to check what everyone's final weight for a MTB touring rig...FULLY loaded with water food, etc.


Anywhere from 45 to 150#, depending.


----------

